# Venting!



## _withoutYou (Dec 17, 2006)

i got this huge coldsore that's half of my top lip! it's so huge, it grew, i'm treating it the best way i can so i'm praying it goes down or away QUICKLY! i have work where i interact with customers/employees all the time and i just feel so gross.

thank you listening!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 17, 2006)

There's a cream that starts with a z that you can get from your doctor. Mine cleared up in a day using it. Don't worry, lots of people get them anyway.


----------



## _withoutYou (Dec 17, 2006)

i'm using blistex medicated oitment. that's the only thing that helps, i had a prescription once, i think it's the one you mentioned, didn't help at all.

anyways ya most people get them, but mine covers half of my top lip!!! it's huge!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 17, 2006)

try vaseline...... with honey


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 17, 2006)

Stay out of the sun. My mom had one when she volunteered to park cars for this function. She had to spend the whole day out side.

Her cold sore spread up to her nose and out to cheek - about size of silver dollar.

Her doctor prescribed an ointment which helped somewhat.

But her advice to all is - stay out if the sun.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

heya it shud go wthin 10 days

sorry u got a cold sore, they usually relapse if ur stressed or if ur immune system is down.

look after ur health to keep the virus latent in the future! xxx


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 17, 2006)

i'd stay home until it clears up.


----------



## han (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry hope it gets better, i use to get them all the time fever blisters any time i would be sun batheing or tanning bed so i try to not sun worship anymore..


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 19, 2006)

Holy crap.. I hate cold sores.. I get them wicked bad!! Sometimes they seem to "travel" past my lip onto the skin around. They HURT too! ARGH! BUT.. what works for me is Abreva. As SOON as I know I'm getting one, i pile that stuff on like crazy.. if you follow the directions it works great. Tea Tree Oil also helps alot if you get the actual sore..


----------



## sealsm (Dec 19, 2006)

If you get cold sores frequently, you can also try products containing lysine. Lysine helps keep the virus from becoming active again. With antiviral meds, its best to apply them as soon as possible (1-3 days after symptoms start) before the vessicles form.

Cyw1, thanks for mentioning the sun. Studies have proven that UV light can trigger outbreaks.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

That sucks! I just had a nice nasty zit on my lipline, and that was almost unbearable pain!


----------

